
Getting your SaaS pricing right-Pricing for cloud call centers - nutanc
http://getkookoo.com/getting-saas-pricing-right-pricing-cloud-call-centers/
======
nutanc
Inspired by this blog by DHH, [https://m.signalvnoise.com/why-we-never-sold-
basecamp-by-the...](https://m.signalvnoise.com/why-we-never-sold-basecamp-by-
the-seat-4482f3e6a195#.gqpwagxqz)

